# Where are you all from ? :)



## ohitsnicola (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi all be interesting to know where you are all from? And the care received in different areas! I am originally from London but live in Middlesbrough  x


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2017)

Awww Nicola i went other way I'm originally from Newcastle but moved to London in 99.my care has been great last 2 years since the fraudulent doc i used to have got arrested and ain't been seen since .  My gp had been amazing and they have done nothing but help


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 21, 2017)

Ooo whereabouts in London do you live now?? What!!! Fraudulent doctor!! omg!!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 21, 2017)

Originally from Bishop's Stortford in Hertfordshire but now live in California via London & Birmingham.


----------



## New-journey (Jun 21, 2017)

I live in Frome in Somerset and before was in Cheshire, North Wales and grew up in London and South Wales. No intention of moving but care around here is not great, at the moment they have forgotten about me and can't decide if that's a good or bad thing!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 21, 2017)

Originally from Essex, now live in North Norfolk via Southampton.


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2017)

ohitsnicola said:


> Ooo whereabouts in London do you live now?? What!!! Fraudulent doctor!! omg!!


Oh I can't disclose that haha I live in west London near shepards bush. Yeah he diddled 120k


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm from sarf London suburbs, have lived all over the place, but quite a lot in and around Cambridge, and now I'm in the Cotwolds.

Diabetes care in Cambridge would have been good if the consultants hadn't been so ignorant about my ME and how it interacts with my diabetes, and if my allergies hadn't made the hospital clinic really difficult to access.  DSNs at Addenbrookes were absolutely brilliant though, and I got a lot of advice from them via email, which is the best way for me to communicate.

Care here is a bit more basic - I haven't even seen a DSN, and they are not so good at replying to emails - but the consultant is a bit more understanding than the ones at Addenbrookes were, and the diabetes nurse at the local surgery is lovely.

I've had a lot of holidays near Frome, @New-journey - love that area


----------



## Amberzak (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm from West Sussex but I go to Portsmouth for my care because it's better.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 21, 2017)

Forgot to add that I recieve good care from DSN and dietician at my local hospital.


----------



## New-journey (Jun 21, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I'm from sarf London suburbs, have lived all over the place, but quite a lot in and around Cambridge, and now I'm in the Cotwolds.
> 
> I've had a lot of holidays near Frome, @New-journey - love that area


Great, it is special round here. Next time let me know, would love to meet up!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 21, 2017)

I think the cottage we used to stay in has closed now, @New-journey, but will let you know if we find another one nearby in the future.  The cottage we stayed in is in the hamlet of East Woodlands.  We used to drive round the corner and walk to Heaven's Gate, which has got to be one of the best views in the country   We did our shopping in Frome.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2017)

I live at Bedworth twixt Coventry and Nuneaton.  Care in Coventry is mixed TBH - but all my diabetes care is still under UHCW but delivered at the D clinic at Rugby St Cross - which is great,  GP surgery medical staff are OK to great - but the organisation there is bad to abysmal.  However - should I decide to change my GP I'd have to go to the Health Centre in Bedworth which is under N Warwickshire and my D care would be at Nuneaton Hospital and I know zilch about their D clinic - plus I can just see the transfer of pump funding being smooth, can't you? - so I've never bothered.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't answer this question, haven't had my mitochondrial DNA tested. However:

I have lived in order, in Lancashire, Scotland, Manchester, Kent, Lancashire, Kent, Lancashire and Scotland. Which is where I've ended up, much to my relief. I live on the Isle of Mull, I will die on the Isle of Mull, and be buried here, because the cemetery has a fabulous view over the Sound of Mull across to Ardnamurchan.

Well, it sounds like a good plan to me, anyway. The crematorium is 40 miles down the road on the mainland. Like getting a bloody hospital appointment.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 22, 2017)

Born in Manchester, lived in Old Trafford till I was three, then Stretford ever since....within the same few streets...a real provincial...


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 22, 2017)

I live in Studley, Warwickshire. I have lived here, even in the same Lane, since I was born. Only moved to Redditch when we got married, but we soon went back to Studley.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 22, 2017)

Born in Walworth Moved to Tooting now in Kent.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2017)

I am from Middlesbrough but I have lived in Essex for nearly 40 years. My care is ok .


----------



## khskel (Jun 22, 2017)

Born in Northallerton, lived in Darlington then to Keighley via India and various locations in the Aire valley for the last 50 odd years.
Can't complain at the care provided by the local diabetes clinic.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 22, 2017)

I am from Essex.  Born in Romford, Essex and still live in Essex.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

Im just outside Middlesbrough saltburn the care is not too bad really get everything i need but at the end is down to me


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I am from Middlesbrough but I have lived in Essex for nearly 40 years. My care is ok .



Not another smoggie loll


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeez im feeling all glazed all over with these smoggies ha


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

Steff said:


> Jeez im feeling all glazed all over with these smoggies ha



Loll we are taking over, or is it  just we have more diabetes due to wilton than anyone else, oh the very best of luck with the interviews steff Geordie!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2017)

I have not a clue what a smoggie is!


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I have not a clue what a smoggie is!


Loll its what they call people from middlesbrough due to years ago there was a icl plant which churned out smog


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 22, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Born in Walworth Moved to Tooting now in Kent.


Ooh, Lin, my Dad is from Walworth  - his Dad used to run a furniture shop in the Walworth Road.  My Mum is from Camberwell, so they are both real Londoners, unlike me - I'm an ersatz Londoner beceause they moved to Kent/London suburbs shortly before I was born.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Ooh, Lin, my Dad is from Walworth  - his Dad used to run a furniture shop in the Walworth Road.  My Mum is from Camberwell, so they are both real Londoners, unlike me - I'm an ersatz Londoner beceause they moved to Kent/London suburbs shortly before I was born.



Did they eat jellied eels like Steff loll


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 22, 2017)

Nah, wrong part of London!


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Did they eat jellied eels like Steff loll


oi you slippery bugger ha


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Nah, wrong part of London!



Well were they pearly queens and that loll


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

Steff said:


> oi you slippery bugger ha


Come on Seff you know you like jellied eels with peas pudding. Ha Ha


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 22, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Ooh, Lin, my Dad is from Walworth  - his Dad used to run a furniture shop in the Walworth Road. My Mum is from Camberwell, so they are both real Londoners, unlike me - I'm an ersatz Londoner beceause they moved to Kent/London suburbs shortly before I was born.


Ah, fond memories..... Went to College at Goldsmiths... Lived in Brockley (just down the road from Kate Bush), Camberwell & Peckham before departing to the north (Erdington)... Then San Diego and now Big Bear City


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 22, 2017)

*Born and bred in Swansea, South Wales, my promotion with the Great Western Railway as a fireman on the old steam engines brought me to Bristol, after a while went to West Palm Beach in Florida, came back to UK about 15 years ago to Bristol and lived here since.

Diabetic care here is very hit and miss..*


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Loll its what they call people from middlesbrough due to years ago there was a icl plant which churned out smog


That must have been after I left.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 22, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Did they eat jellied eels like Steff loll


I spent a lot of time in East London (GF lived in Poplar then Bethnal Green)...... Never had a jellied eel though..... Ewww.

I forgot, lived in one of the tower blocks on the Isle of Dogs (then council now luxury apartments) for a few weeks as roommates with my brothers GF (now wife)..... To this day we are still not on speaking terms after I used all the hot water for a bath just before she got home!!!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 22, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I spent a lot of time in East London (GF lived in Poplar then Bethnal Green)...... Never had a jellied eel though..... Ewww.
> 
> I forgot, lived in one of the tower blocks on the Isle of Dogs (then council now luxury apartments) for a few weeks as roommates with my brothers GF (now wife)..... To this day we are still not on speaking terms after I used all the hot water for a bath just before she got home!!!



So you really were in hot water Martin!


----------



## Louise79 (Jun 22, 2017)

Edinburgh x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 22, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I spent a lot of time in East London (GF lived in Poplar then Bethnal Green)


R and I lived in Bow/Poplar area when we were first together - he was doing his PhD at Queen Mary and I was working there.  And before that I lived in Mile End, and before that in Hackney, so I used to go through Bethnal Green on my way to work


----------



## stephknits (Jun 22, 2017)

Now in sunny Suffolk near Bury St Edmunds. No backwards order Bristol, Liverpool, Worcester, Brussels Belgium, Portsmouth, Bristol.
Just put the house on the market, so could be on the move again.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 22, 2017)

stephknits said:


> Now in sunny Suffolk near Bury St Edmunds. No backwards order Bristol, Liverpool, Worcester, Brussels Belgium, Portsmouth, Bristol.
> Just put the house on the market, so could be on the move again.



If you hop over the border to Norfolk give me a shout


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 22, 2017)

As you could guess I live in Turin, Italy, the city formerly known for the car manufacturer. Born here, parents moved in the countryside nearby and I returned in downtown few years ago.
For the diabetes support, being a Type 2 i feel alone. The positive thing is that the hospital entrance where my diabetes specialist works is a piece of art, as you can see, and is in the middle of a tourist zone. :


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm Ayrshire belt in Scotland my care well it's to be honest crap.


----------



## h884 (Jun 22, 2017)

I live in Aberdeen. My care has been ok thus far.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 23, 2017)

Steff said:


> Jeez im feeling all glazed all over with these smoggies ha


What IS a smoggie plz?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 23, 2017)

Steff said:


> Jeez im feeling all glazed all over with these smoggies ha


What IS a smoggie plz?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry - hit the post reply twice!!


----------



## zuludog (Jun 23, 2017)

I live in Burnley, Lancashire


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> What IS a smoggie plz?


It's like me I'm a geordie from Newcastle or could be a brummy from Birmingham.  Smoggie is an illiterel term for someone from Middlesbrough


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 23, 2017)

Steff said:


> It's like me I'm a geordie from Newcastle or could be a brummy from Birmingham.  Smoggie is an illiterel term for someone from Middlesbrough


Well we learn something every day  thanks Steff x


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Well we learn something every day  thanks Steff x


Your welcome xx


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

grovesy said:


> That must have been after I left.


So you got out while the going was good then loll


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm a born and bred Essex girl. Born in Essex and still live in Essex. Moved around a bit but still in Essex! And before anyone says it, No I don't wear white stilettos and dance around my handbag!


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm a born and bred Essex girl. Born in Essex and still live in Essex. Moved around a bit but still in Essex! And before anyone says it, No I don't wear white stilettos and dance around my handbag!


Ok you wear pink stiletttoes then lol x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 23, 2017)

Steff said:


> Ok you wear pink stiletttoes then lol x


Haha!!! I've never worn them and never plan on wearing them! Im not built for heels. Definitely prefer comfy flat shoes.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 23, 2017)

For all you displaced but nostalgic 'smoggies' (and it relates to Teesside not just the 'Boro), here's some well known local expressions....noworrameanlike! 

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/talk-teesside-71-ways-speak-6504925


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

Amigo said:


> For all you displaced but nostalgic 'smoggies' (and it relates to Teesside not just the 'Boro), here's some well known local expressions....noworrameanlike!
> 
> http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/talk-teesside-71-ways-speak-6504925


Love it loll you will all be smoggies before you know it


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

And you all will have to Parmo you will love it and its good for you get ready to start correcting your insulin loll


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 23, 2017)

Amigo said:


> For all you displaced but nostalgic 'smoggies' (and it relates to Teesside not just the 'Boro), here's some well known local expressions....noworrameanlike!
> 
> http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/talk-teesside-71-ways-speak-6504925


Thanks for the local lingo, great fun. I would argue with "get" or In some places "git". It's not a slight insult. Historically it's a shortenening of "by get", meaning a person born out of wedlock - a bastard. It's a common insult across the North, and Scotland, but not uniquely. Anyone remember Alf Garnett calling his son-in-law a "randy scouse git"?


----------



## Amigo (Jun 23, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Thanks for the local lingo, great fun. I would argue with "get" or In some places "git". It's not a slight insult. Historically it's a shortenening of "by get", meaning a person born out of wedlock - a bastard. It's a common insult across the North, and Scotland, but not uniquely. Anyone remember Alf Garnett calling his son-in-law a "randy scouse git"?



I do indeed remember Mike. but the smoggie expression is definitely 'get' which certainly is intended as an insult. Somehow 'git' softens the impact!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 23, 2017)

Amigo said:


> For all you displaced but nostalgic 'smoggies' (and it relates to Teesside not just the 'Boro), here's some well known local expressions....noworrameanlike!
> 
> http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/talk-teesside-71-ways-speak-6504925


I have not heard of half of them. 
Not heard of a Parmo either.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 23, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I have not heard of half of them.
> Not heard of a Parmo either.



You've been gone too long grovesy! Parmo's Teesside style have no connection with parmesan cheese. It's essentially breaded thin chicken fillets, topped with bechamel sauce and topped with grated cheddar (variations with garlic sauce, hot shots which are chilli based). Cooked in the oven until the cheese bubbles and it's cooked through.

Here's a picture;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/recipes/10012597/Middlesbrough-parmo-recipe.html


----------



## grovesy (Jun 23, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You've been gone too long grovesy! Parmo's Teesside style have no connection with parmesan cheese. It's essentially breaded thin chicken fillets, topped with bechamel sauce and topped with grated cheddar (variations with garlic sauce, hot shots which are chilli based). Cooked in the oven until the cheese bubbles and it's cooked through.


Must have. As much as I love cheese I don't like the sound of them.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 23, 2017)

I do


----------



## newbs (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm from Cornwall.  Diabetes care used to be very good but has steadily declined over the past few years, definitely not so good now.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I am from Middlesbrough but I have lived in Essex for nearly 40 years. My care is ok .


Ahhh I am the opposite haha! Born in Basildon Essex....now in Middlesbrough lol


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm a born and bred Essex girl. Born in Essex and still live in Essex. Moved around a bit but still in Essex! And before anyone says it, No I don't wear white stilettos and dance around my handbag!


That used to drive me crazy when people would assume everyone from Essex was the same lol!! x


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

Got to love a Parmo lol!!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 23, 2017)

ohitsnicola said:


> Ahhh I am the opposite haha! Born in Basildon Essex....now in Middlesbrough lol


I currently live in Rayleigh. Born in Orsett, lived in Ockendon, Upminster, Romford and now Rayleigh.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I currently live in Rayleigh. Born in Orsett, lived in Ockendon, Upminster, Romford and now Rayleigh.


Ahh I lived in Dagenham most of my life, then Rainham...then Canning Town and now Middlesbrough!  x


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

ohitsnicola said:


> Got to love a Parmo lol!!!





ohitsnicola said:


> Ahhh I am the opposite haha! Born in Basildon Essex....now in Middlesbrough lol



Good girl loll Parmo instead of jellied eels loll


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Good girl loll Parmo instead of jellied eels loll


Defo not jellied eels lol!! Thought of it makes me want to be sick lol!!


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

I tell you what its a dull day in smoggie land today, think im going to have a hot shot Parmo tonight loll unlike Steff peas pudding, that is so wierd, Like! loll


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

mmmm parmo sounds good lol! I was so shocked at how big they are haha!!


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

Loll just adjust your insulin, wrong advise get a small one, wish i could, i normally have them at 2am then carnt post waking up bg's


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Loll just adjust your insulin, wrong advise get a small one, wish i could, i normally have them at 2am then carnt post waking up bg's


Even small are big haha! I never know what to give for a parmo but haven't had any problems with it yet lol


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

I know what you mean toped with garlic sauce mmm talk among yourselfs while we do the Parmo thing loll


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh not tried the garlic sauce one! haha My partner had a loaded meaty one once!!


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

I dont know how to answer that loll


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> I tell you what its a dull day in smoggie land today, think im going to have a hot shot Parmo tonight loll unlike Steff peas pudding, that is so wierd, Like! loll


Pmsl Simon


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> I dont know how to answer that loll


Lolololololoolol


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

Steff said:


> Lolololololoolol


Was going to say so did my wife but thought better of it loll


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## mikeyB (Jun 23, 2017)

If we are going to discuss regional comestibles, let's talk tripe


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Was going to say so did my wife but thought better of it loll


This thread is going way off topic now can you stop this corrupting


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

OMG thats terrible my parents used to eat it from Leeds market shocking


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 23, 2017)

Steff said:


> This thread is going way off topic now can you stop this corrupting



Its back on trak loll we are talking tripe loll


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 23, 2017)

One thing I noticed moving to Kent from the north, was that soap didn't foam when washing my hands, and tea developed a strange faint scum on the surface. Hard water, a curse. You cannot make a proper brew with it, and it kills kettles and washing machines. Give me Northern or Scottish soft water any day of the week.


----------



## Robin (Jun 23, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> One thing I noticed moving to Kent from the north, was that soap didn't foam when washing my hands, and tea developed a strange faint scum on the surface. Hard water, a curse. You cannot make a proper brew with it, and it kills kettles and washing machines. Give me Northern or Scottish soft water any day of the week.


That's the reason when we visit OH's rellies in Preston, I always wash my hair last thing before we come home.
I was brought up on the south coast, and now I'm in the Cotswolds. I swapped white chalk for yellow limestone scale in the kettle.
Getting back on track, when I was treated at the hospital, the JR in Oxford was very good, I'm now at my GP which is fine as long as I don't have any problems, but I could always ask to be referred to a hospital DSN.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 23, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> let's talk tripe


Ah..... starts salivating.... Beef & Tripe Pho...... Again, tripe is not common here apart from in Ethnic Supermarkets, the nearest one is an hours drive away


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 23, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> One thing I noticed moving to Kent from the north, was that soap didn't foam when washing my hands, and tea developed a strange faint scum on the surface. Hard water, a curse. You cannot make a proper brew with it, and it kills kettles and washing machines. Give me Northern or Scottish soft water any day of the week.


Norn Iron has soft water too - was a revelation to me that water could get that soft, I'd only lived in London and Cambridge before I moved there, and they both have horribly hard water.

Like Robin I now have Cotswolds yellow limescale in the kettle, and the dishwasher, and the plumbing


----------



## grainger (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm late to the discussion but born in Swindon, grew up nr bishops stortford in Hertfordshire then flitted around - London for years, Birmingham, Nottingham, back to London and now sunny Hertford. Get my diabetes care in Cambridge though as I'd heard good things - and they were true!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 23, 2017)

We are at Swindon end of Cotswolds, @grainger - it's our nearest town 

Do you get your care now at Addenbrookes?  I thought the DSNs there were brilliant, they couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 23, 2017)

grainger said:


> grew up nr bishops stortford in Hertfordshire


Wow, small world.... Whereabouts?


----------



## grainger (Jun 24, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Wow, small world.... Whereabouts?



Village outside - Hatfield Heath. Went to school in the town though. Went back there the other day tho and the town has changed loads - there are so many more houses/flats


----------



## grainger (Jun 24, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> We are at Swindon end of Cotswolds, @grainger - it's our nearest town
> 
> Do you get your care now at Addenbrookes?  I thought the DSNs there were brilliant, they couldn't have been more helpful.



I do. My DSNs are amazing, mainly the dietician tho. I have been given my pump there (I had to be massively encouraged to have it - took them 9 months, but now can't believe I ever didn't want one!).... they are just great I email them mainly as you said and the response is within 1-2 days which is incredible.


----------



## muddlethru (Jun 24, 2017)

Born in Glasgow later lived in Southampton then Glasgow again then Portsmouth then Gosport then Titchfield from there Malaya back to Titchfield and benn in Warsash for thirty odd years.  Mikey my Great grandparents came from the Isle of Mull ,great place to live.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Sounds like a naval career, muddlethru, but you are right - a great place to live. Pity you are part of the diaspora


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 24, 2017)

grainger said:


> Village outside - Hatfield Heath. Went to school in the town though. Went back there the other day tho and the town has changed loads - there are so many more houses/flats


I know Hatfield Heath!  We used to go to Hatfield Forest for National Trust book sales and walks in the woods


----------



## grainger (Jun 24, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I know Hatfield Heath!  We used to go to Hatfield Forest for National Trust book sales and walks in the woods



It's lovely there. I take my little boy when we visit his grandparents


----------



## muddlethru (Jun 25, 2017)

Got in one MikeyB ,good old Royal Navy not me my husband, where he went I went. Civvies for a long time now.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 25, 2017)

Senior Service. Bet it was quite hard at times while OH was off the other side of the world, but all's well that ends well


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 25, 2017)

grainger said:


> Village outside - Hatfield Heath.


Nice!!! visited it frequently when growing up


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jun 26, 2017)

Now in Cheshire, just outside Crewe. Born in Oxford, then lived in Cottingham (small town not far from Hull), then Cambridge, then Carlisle. Moved around with Dad's job.
Care here is OK, except my consultant is the only one for the CCG so my apparent 3 monthly appts seem to be turning into every 8+ months - last one was Sept. He'll be signing me off when I eventually see him though to my GP care as HBA1c under the magic 48. Not looking forward to GP care only.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 26, 2017)

I know Cottingham well, GG, a mate of mine is the vicar there. It's referred to as a village, but if it is it's been taking steroids


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jun 27, 2017)

That was what my dad did so may know him . Dad was a Methodist minister.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 29, 2017)

Looking back on this thread, I forgot to say I was born in Whalley, near Clitheroe in Lancashire. Whalley is a bit upmarket. The maternity home where I was born was converted into a private home, sold for £2 million. Lived there for a few years in a house less than 400 yards from where I was born, before moving to Gods own country.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 29, 2017)

Ooh, I have a friend from Whalley.  She's moved now after getting married last year, but she used to send regular photos of Whalley Nab


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 30, 2017)

Yup, it's lovely round there. I always seem to end up in tourist hot spots. Apart from Maidstone, of course, which is not. Very not.


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 1, 2017)

Mikey B  Husband did 25 yrs. He was in the Andrew when I met him so accepted that we would be parted. Longest time was for 15 months not like these days. I didn't like it but one gets on with life and looking after the children. I also had good pals and we all looked after each other.  I've written a lot of letters in my life but well I still love the old codger after all these years, so we survived.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 1, 2017)

muddlethru said:


> Mikey B  Husband did 25 yrs. He was in the Andrew when I met him so accepted that we would be parted. Longest time was for 15 months not like these days. I didn't like it but one gets on with life and looking after the children. I also had good pals and we all looked after each other.  I've written a lot of letters in my life but well I still love the old codger after all these years, so we survived.



I had a taste of that too muddlethru. My husband is ex Royal Navy. It is so different now...there were no texts, emails, Skype or even access to phone calls then. We too have masses of letters and every one kept!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 1, 2017)

Aye, a girl in every port and penicillin by the bucket load. Or is that an urban myth? I'm sure it is, with you two charmers at home


----------



## Amigo (Jul 1, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, a girl in every port and penicillin by the bucket load. Or is that an urban myth? I'm sure it is, with you two charmers at home



About as much an urban myth as married doctors and their nurses Mike!


----------

